# kasserian ingera preservation



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

got a call from this group today around garner n c area anyone know anything about them,pricing?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like there out of south Africa lmfao I would stay away sub of a sub of a sub


----------



## HickoryCustom (Sep 3, 2014)

their prices are ok, they take 35% off pp work and 20% off grass cut


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

HickoryCustom said:


> their prices are ok, they take 35% off pp work and 20% off grass cut


You call that ok????:lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

HickoryCustom said:


> their prices are ok, they take 35% off pp work and 20% off grass cut


that means you lose 60% on P&P work and 45% on grass cuts?

You are ok with this?

A HUD grass cut pays minimum $80.00 for a 10,000sqft recut that means $36.00 that you earned just went to other people.

How is this acceptable to anyone?


----------



## HickoryCustom (Sep 3, 2014)

I meant you make 65% on pp and 80% grass cut, not bad compering to other companies out there, lol


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

HickoryCustom said:


> I meant you make 65% on pp and 80% grass cut, not bad compering to other companies out there, lol


No my numbers are correct. The national takes 20-30% before this sub even sees it. Then you get 65% to 80% of what is left. 

on a 100.00 HUD grass cut: 

National takes 30.00
Regional takes 24.00
*You get 46.00*

Take these numbers and the work for a sub of a sub of a sub business plan down to the local Ivy Tech and see what even the dumbest professor has to say?

I don't understand why you or anyone else wants to make these other people money?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

HickoryCustom said:


> I meant you make 65% on pp and 80% grass cut, not bad compering to other companies out there, lol


This might help you understand how bad you are getting screwed. There are postings for most other services as well.


----------



## Execleaning (Mar 3, 2013)

This guy was just outed on LinkedIn. He has screwed several companies out of their hard earned money. It was also discovered that his company was also frauding another company from Alabama.
They took me for two workorders and I caught on to them. They would call and leave me threatening voicemails in the middle of the night for workorders that we didn't even have.
They won't be calling anyone soon. They owe more than 500k to vendors just in the state of NC


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Ya... With a name like that I would never of given them a chance


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Execleaning said:


> This guy was just outed on LinkedIn. He has screwed several companies out of their hard earned money. It was also discovered that his company was also frauding another company from Alabama.
> They took me for two workorders and I caught on to them. They would call and leave me threatening voicemails in the middle of the night for workorders that we didn't even have.
> They won't be calling anyone soon. They owe more than 500k to vendors just in the state of NC



Hey, wasn't you suppose to send me an email, the LinkedIn contact didn't give your email address..reminder? I'm going to need some 3rd party mold bids.

Yeah guys stay away from *kasserian ingera preservation they are bad bad news.
*


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Seems old mark Williams has resurfaced again and recruiting on LinkedIn, already people coming forward to saying his owes them money. He is very very sly, he has others whom he farms out work to from Chicago area another vendor order mill is involved with him.


----------

